# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Filmpje over Nationale DenkTank 2013 die de gezondheidszorg analyseert

## Leontien

De Nationale DenkTank 2013 gaat zich buigen over de vraag hoe de gezondheidszorg zo te veranderen dat het ons minder geld gaat kosten. Op Youtube hebben ze een duidelijk filmpje geplaatst waarin uitgelegd wordt hoe zij de zorg zien en wat zij denken dat mensen nodig heeft. Ze vragen ook of jij mee kan denken over hoe de zorg verandert kan worden. 




Heb jij een idee hoe de zorg aangepast kan worden op onze zorgbehoeftes?

----------

